# Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?



## LeSugre (6. Juli 2016)

*Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir in Kürze einen neuen PC kaufen werden und vom geplanten Budget noch ein wenig übrig ist, dachte ich mir, dass ich das ganze evtl. auf Wasserkühlung umstelle, nicht weil ich extrem übertakten will, sondern des Lärmpegels wegen. Da ich nicht nur gamen will sonder am PC auch arbeiten muss/will ist mir eine ruhige Umgebung relativ wichtig.

Da die Flüssigkeit in der Wasserkühlung ja ebenfalls per Lüfter gekühlt werden musst, stellt sich mir die Frage ob das ganze überhaupt wirklich leiser sein wird? Eigentlich hatte ich mir folgende Konstellation vorgestellt:

Beim Netzteil das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W, bei der Grafikkarte hab ich jetzt auf die 1080 gewartet, hier hab ich noch keine feste Auswahl getroffen, aber es soll eine hoch taktende sein, evtl. die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming, als Gehäuse das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition, und als CPU-Lüfter den Alpenföhn "Brocken 2 PCGH".

Auf folgendes möchte ich nun umdisponieren:
Als Netztel das Enermax Digifanless 550W ATX 2.4, das gleiche Gehäuse, als Grafikkarte die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Water Cooling, und ja als CPU-Kühler, weiss ich noch nicht, was ist da zu empfehlen?

Ich denke als Wasserkühlungsanfänger sollte ich lieber geschlossene Systeme kaufen oder? Also je ein Radiator+Lüfter für die GPU und CPU. Oder sind offene Systeme zum selberzusammenbasteln empfehlenswerter??

Würde ich bei dem Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung den PC merklich leiser kriegen?

Ich würde um hilfreiche Tips und Meinung sehr freuen, Danke.

LeSugre


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Vom Dark Power Pro 11 auf das Digifanless ist aber n schlechter tausch ^^

Auch deine GPU Auswahl finde ich zweifelhaft, diese sog. Wasserkühlung ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Wenn du jetzt noch eine CPU-AiO dazupackst hast du gleich zwei Pumpen im System, der 120er Radi macht auch kein SPaß an der 1080... ne, das ist alles Mumpitz.

Variante A: Bleib komplett bei Luft. Ein Palit / Gainward/Zotac ist sicher leiser.
Variante B: Full-Custom Wakü


----------



## HisN (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Der größte Vorteil von der Wakü ist, dass man (wenn man denn möchte) den Radiator sehr weit vom Rechner weg platzieren kann.
Und Schall nimmt bekanntlich mit der Entfernung ab.

D.h. wenn Du es schaffst den Radiator nicht direkt neben Deinem Ohr zu platzieren ... dann wird es auch merklich leiser.
Ich kenne Leute, die haben ein Loch durch die Wand gestemmt und lassen den Radiator im Nebenraum laufen. Dann hört man ... nix? *g*


----------



## LeSugre (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Hm also, Custum Wakü würd ich schon noch zusammenbauen, dachte halt es ist einfach und praktischer AIO-Lösungen sowohl für GPU als auch CPU zu nehmen.
Warum ist das Enermax Netzteil schlechter? Ich denke für meine Zwecke wird das schon die Leistung bringen und ich würde es halt wählen, weil passiv gekühlt.

HisN, so extrem würd ich das jetzt nicht machen, dass ich den Radiator da recht weit weg leg ... es soll schon noch in dem Midi-Tower Platz haben.

Narbenbarr, meinst ich würde eine Lösung in den Tower kriegen? Was schlägst du da vor? Das scheint derzeit die einzige Grafikkarte mit WaKü-Anschluss:
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X. Ich lese gerade hier:

Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Test

Das macht mir nen guten Eindruck? 

Wie gesagt, ich hab nicht unbedingt vor, die Grafikkarte oder die CPU über den ab Werk eingestellten Takt hinauszu takten. Wenn Wasserkühlung, dann würd ich das nur machen, weil ich's leiser mag. Und ich würde meinen dass inbesondere die Grafikkarte sicher leiser ist, wenn ich die wasserkühle? Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Alphacool Eisbaer? Meinst du ich krieg ich das Gehäuse diese Kühlung für Grafikkarte und CPU rein? Die Wakü gibts wohl als 120, 240, 280 und 360er Ausführung, was geben die an?


----------



## Ryle (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Das R5 in der PCGH Edition wird bei viel abzuführender Wärme ziemlich warm. Also wenn du noch übertakten willst würde ich mich nach was anderem umsehen. Wenn du dann noch irgendeine Art von AiO Wasserkühlung darin einsetzen willst ist der Wärmestau vorprogrammiert. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur den anderen anschließen. Bleibt bei DPP11 und kaufe lieber ne leise, luftgekühlte Grafikkarte.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Das Dark Power Pro hat die minimal bessere technische Basis, den besseren Fertiger, ist deutlich Kühler (längere haltbarkeit), dennoch unhörbar und hat die bessere Absicherung (MultiRail), das Enermax hat ohne die Software Singlerail.

Wenn du die GPU unter Wasser willst muss es doch keine Vorkonfigurierte sein. Für Referenz 1080er gibt es schon Wasserkühler, für ausgewählte Karten kommen schon die Tage Nachrüstkühler von EKWB und Alphacool. Für CPU und GPU solltest du je 240er Radiatoren veranschlagen, besser mehr wenn es leise sein soll. Wenn du nicht mindestens Platz für zwei 240er oder mehr hast, wäre ein Luftkühler die bessere Wahl.

Meine Eindrücke der Eisbaer kannst du dort nachlesen: Test: Alphacool Eisbaer


----------



## LeSugre (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Hm Ihr ermutigt mich nicht gerade zu Wasserkühlung hehe, dachte das wäre was "tolles", leiser und bessere Kühlleistung ... aber irgendwie ratet ihr mir nur zu Luftkühlung?

Ryle, ja das hab ich mir schonmal gedacht, die PCGH-Edition ist wohl zusätzlich gedämmt, habe schon vermutet, dass es da zu viel Hitze kommen kann, aber gut, es muss ja nicht das PCGH-Edition-Modell sein.

Okay, das mit dem Netzteil überleg ich mir dann noch, evtl. wirds wohl doch das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W.

Dein Artikel hab ich gelesen Narbennarr, Danke, das bestätigt ja den postitiven Eindruck, von den Lüftern mal abgesehen.

Und ja, eigentlich will ich die GPU und CPU unter Wasser, auch bin ich Dank Deiner Einschätzung von den kompletten AIO-Lösungen jetzt weg, schein wohl bei der Gigabyte die ich vorhin anvisiert habe nicht so optimal zu sein und GPU erzeugt ja noch mehr Abwärme als CPU. Für die CPU wollte ich die tolle Alphacool Eisbaer Lösung, aber ich verstehe jetzt dass das so mit zwei Pumpen keinen Sinn macht.

Das Fractal-Design Define-R5 Gehäuse gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Netzteil wohl doch das be quiet! und Rest der Hardware steht schon relativ fest, fehlt im Prinzip nur noch die Grafikkarte bzw die Lüftung für diese und die CPU. Was ich NICHT will ist selber ab der Grafikkarte rumbastern, also Lüfter weg und Wasserkühlung drauf, das trau ich mir im Prinzip nicht zu.  Was spricht gegen die erwähnte MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X? Die hat WaKü-Kühler und Anschluss drauf und taktet vernüftig hoch. Die verbinde ich mit dem Alphacool Eisbaer und mit dieser Pumpe betreibe ich die Kühlung. 
In deine Test lese ich, dass die Lüfter zu laut sind, die Noctua NHU14S sind zu bevorzugen. Ich will alles IN dem Gehäuse unterbringen.
Auf der Webseite des Hersteller steht:
Extensive water cooling support for a case of this size; housing radiators up to 420mm in the top and 360mm in the front.
Da passt doch sicher kein 42cm Durchmesser Lüfter rein? Eher drei 14er nebeneinandern. Denkst Du das wäre eine gute Lösung?  Einen Radiator oben ins Gehäuse und da drei 14er Lüfter dran?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Wasserkühlungen sind nur leiser/kühler wenn man die entsprechende Radiatorfläche hat. Wie gesagt für beides zusammen sollten das mindesten 420 bzw 480 er Radiatoren sind. Ob das jetzt ein großer oder mehrere kleine sind ist egal (wenn es ein Kreislauf ist natürlich  ).
Mit einem 420er  fährt man schonmal ganz gut, welche CPU kommt den zum Einsatz? Was jetzt genau in das R5 passt oder ob es da Einschränkungen gibt , kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## LeSugre (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Ah okay, dann bin ich ja langsam auf dem richtigen Weg 

In das R5 passt laut Hersteller oben ein 420er Radiator rein:

Top – 420, 360, 280, 240, 140 and 120 mm radiators. (A thickness limitation of 55mm for both radiator + fan applies on 420, 280 and 140 mm radiators) (420 and 360 mm radiators require removal of the ODD bay)

Einschränkung ist, dass bei 360 und 420 Radiatoren der ODD-Bay (Optical disc drive? = CD/DVD/BluRay), also ich nehme an CD-Laufwerk-Käfig raus muss und Radiator und Lüfter maximal 55mm hoch sein dürfen. Oder jeweils?

Als CPU hab ich mir die Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler notiert.

Als Lüfter lese ich gerade nimmt man nicht den Noctua NHU14S, das ist wohl ein CPU-Lüfter, sondern den enstprechenden Fan, also den Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm und davon drei Stück. 
Was meinst?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Nicht den A15 sondern den A14  Der 15er ist durch den abweichenden Rahmen nicht für Radiatoren geeignet. Der A14 PWM ist imo die beste Wahl für Radiatoren, habe selber7 Stück 

Radiator und Lüfter dürfen gemeinsam 55mm dick sein. heißt du nimmst einem 30mm Radiator - was eh die beste Wahl ist. NexXos ST 30 wäre da so ein Kandidat


----------



## LeSugre (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Ja genau, hab ich auch noch gesehen, der Noctua NF-A14 ULN muss es sein, 2.5 cm Höhe und Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm muss es sein, 3.0cm Höhe, passt also genau in die Limitationen vom Gehäuse mit 5,5cm.  In dem Setup meinst du kann ich beruhig die MSI Seahawk 1080 und eine Intel 6700k laufen lassen oder? Genügend Kühlleistung ist vorhanden? Radiator ist nicht zu dünn? Alles ordentlich leise mit der Pumpe von Alphacool?

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage wie ich das bestell ... die Radiatorgröße gibts nicht im Set, und die Pumpe kann man nur bulk kaufen: Alphacool DC-LT 2400 Low noise Ceramic bulk
Was brauch ich denn da jetzt noch alles dazu um die Grafikkarte anzuschließen und ein "Pumpengeäuse"? Wie mach ich die Kühlung an der CPU fest? Was brauch ich dazu noch? Puhhhh 

Und übrigens, vielen Dank für all Deine Antworten, ich bin mir sicher du hast mich vor einer großen Dummheit bewahrt ... hätte sonst nachher 2 Pumpen im Gehäuse und wäre enttäuscht dass alles so laut ist .... Vielen lieben Dank !!


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Nicht den A14 ULN, sondern A14 PWM 
Der ULN ist auf 800 RPM beschränkt und hat nicht den außergewöhnlich hohen Drehzahlbereich! 
NF-A14 PWM

Von der Eisbaer wird zum start auch eine Solo Variante geben, welche für ~50€ zu haben ist. Da bekommt man dann die fertige Pumpeneinheit, aber eben keinen Radiator, Schläuche und Kühlflüssigkeit. Das kann man sich dann nach belieben kaufen. (Konkret benötigst du neben der Eisbaer Solo, den Radiator, Schlauch, 4 Anschlüsse, Lüfter und 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit)

Alternative wäre, wenn du alles separat kaufst. Also Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, CPU Kühler etc etc. Das ist teurer, aufwändiger, aber auch flexibler.


----------



## LeSugre (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Warum der PWM und nicht der ULM? Lufter - Produkte
Laut Hersteller dreht der ULM viel langsamer und ist somit auch leiser, meinst du der ULM reicht nicht?

Achso das wäre sehr cool, genau sowas wie den "Eisbaer solo" hab ich gesucht, woher weisst du das? Habe nirgends Infos dazu gefunden - bzw. erst jetzt wo ich konkret danach google. Hoffentlicch gibts das demnächst wo zu kaufen. 

Meinst du es würde auch ein Radiator mit 280mm x 30mm mit dann natürlich nur zwei Lüftern ausreichen? Evtl. würd ich nämlich gern ein Bluray Laufwerk einbauen und der Käfig dafür müsste beim 420mm Radiator raus. 
Wenn das eher nicht reicht verzichte ich lieber auf das BluRay Laufwerk und pack dafür den großen 420x30mm Radiator mit drei Lüftern rein ... Was ist deine Meinung?


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung? Welche CPU-Kühlung?*

Den PWM kannst du aber bei Bedarf besser regeln. Die Eisbaer Solo wurde mehrfach und Alphacool angekündigt 

EIn 280er reicht nicht, aber du kannst ja im deckel ein 280er und in der Front einen 240er einsetzen...


----------

